# Youngsters arrested for going to Ice cream parlor



## theserpent (Jan 30, 2013)

> Mangalore, Jan 30: Activists of Bajrang Dal on Wednesday January 30 barged into an ice cream parlour at Attavar here, and handed over three boys and four girls to the police.
> 
> The activists alleged that 'immoral activities' had been going on at the parlour, and claimed that they had acted on a 'public complaint' in this regard.
> 
> ...




Mangalore: Bajrang Dal raids ice cream parlour, hands over youngsters to police


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Medical checkup? Huh, so did the bajrang dal or whatever raped them?

This is getting ludicrous, if this was europe or USA that dal would be prosecuted to the ends of the earth for violating people.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Who gave the right to bajrang dal to tackle youngsters like this?? If they did something wrong surely we have other authorities for this.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> *Who gave the right to bajrang dal to tackle youngsters like this?? *If they did something wrong surely we have other authorities for this.




Apparently, the people who voted them to power. Or so they think.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^bajrang dal is not voted to power anywhere.it is simply a fringe group which derives its power from BJP.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

That's what I meant.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Medical checkup? Huh, so did the bajrang dal or whatever raped them?
> 
> This is getting ludicrous, if this was europe or USA that dal would be prosecuted to the ends of the earth for violating people.


But this is INDIA !!! our country my Friend,here lawlessness is the actual LAW.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

These people are illiterates.Until *** rules Our state they will be in power
Mods i guess it's better to move this thread to carvan

And title should be changed into something like Should these Illiterate groups be given power?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Mods i guess it's better to move this thread to carvan



Afraid of illiterates reading your posts?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

^^Nop..Instead supporters


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well here we go another Madness!


----------



## KDroid (Jan 31, 2013)

So, Mangalore again. Sigh. High time they are shown their place. 



tkin said:


> Medical checkup? Huh, so did the bajrang dal or whatever raped them?



lol Medical Checkup for Drugs


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

These people have the minds of 15th century, I also blame the person who called them


----------



## KDroid (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah... Self-Proclaimed Moral Police. Do they have a helpline or what lol?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Ah... Self-Proclaimed Moral Police. Do they have a helpline or what lol?


000Jesus786Krishna000 

/No offense.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> 000Jesus786Krishna000
> 
> /No offense.



lololol. Well played Sir


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2013)

Since when ice cream parlour started selling Drugs ???


----------



## mastervk (Feb 1, 2013)

Those who are complaining about lawlessness should read news properly..
people complained to some activist ..where is lawlessness here
activist called police ..where is lawlessness here
police came and found nothing and let them go..where is lawlessness here..

if public or activist has manhandled anybody then it will be against law....The headline is misleading as no body was arrested...( i read this news in Deccan herald yesterday )..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

bajrang dal...is this group similar to the lines of ram sena or something...lol...where do all these groups come from...raiding ice cream parlour for 'immoral' act...LMAO...how is immoral defined in their books really...



mastervk said:


> Those who are complaining about lawlessness should read news properly..
> people complained to some activist ..where is lawlessness here
> activist called police ..where is lawlessness here
> police came and found nothing and let them go..where is lawlessness here..
> ...



Still amounts to a bit of harassment IMO...no proof nothing..just based on word of mouth by some party leads them to police station...well no one likes visiting police stations for no fault of theirs...


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> Since when ice cream parlour started selling Drugs ???


A few years back I heard, its so tasty that they can be considered addictive(I eat at least one ice cream every other day).


----------



## Anorion (Feb 1, 2013)

think the immoral activity was just going out
the medical checkup was not for drugs, it was just a regular checkup, the kind you do when kids run away or get lost. 

this is proof that police and media are working with the politicians


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> A few years back I heard, its so tasty that they can be considered addictive(I eat at least one ice cream every other day).



lol, the same thing goes with Vada Pav & samosa..


----------



## KDroid (Feb 1, 2013)

Anorion said:


> think the immoral activity was just going out
> the medical checkup was not for drugs, it was just a regular checkup, the kind you do when kids run away or get lost.



What does the regular checkup involve? I think it was for the drugs.




mastervk said:


> Those who are complaining about lawlessness should read news properly..
> people complained to some activist ..where is lawlessness here
> activist called police ..where is lawlessness here
> police came and found nothing and let them go..where is lawlessness here..
> ...



Yup.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> lol, the same thing goes with Vada Pav & *samosa.*.


Le yum


----------



## Anorion (Feb 1, 2013)

a medical checkup
hmm... why is it so hard to imagine. say a small kid get's kidnapped (by himself and his friends), after he is returned, there is a check-up just to make sure everything is alright. it's a procedural thing, probably a consequence of the police detainment  
if it was for drugs, then the story would have a diff slant... then the story would have read "rave busted in ice cream parlour"

dont understand why the media needs to cover it. those photos of those kids are in the wild, which is highly irresponsible. that should be an offense. dont trust them to censor it every time, or smudge the negatives, or destroy the original copies.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 1, 2013)

Anorion said:


> a medical checkup
> hmm... why is it so hard to imagine. say a small kid get's kidnapped (by himself and his friends), after he is returned, there is a check-up just to make sure everything is alright. it's a procedural thing, probably a consequence of the police detainment
> if it was for drugs, then the story would have a diff slant... then the story would have read "rave busted in ice cream parlour"
> 
> dont understand why the media needs to cover it. those photos of those kids are in the wild, which is highly irresponsible. that should be an offense. dont trust them to censor it every time, or smudge the negatives, or destroy the original copies.



I think they had suspected they were doing drugs and Police conducted medical checkup to see if true. But they weren't doing drugs, so the story could not have read "rave busted in ice cream parlour".



> It is learnt that the youngsters were later taken for medical checkup.
> 
> There were no drugs and police did not find anything amiss.



And they were not kids. All over 18. 

I read somewhere else that Girls and Boys were smoking (iirc, in smoking zone). Nothing wrong with it, IMO. Someone found it offensive. Called the *Moral Police*. They handed them over to Police. Police found nothing wrong. Released.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

KDroid said:


> I think they had suspected they were doing drugs and Police conducted medical checkup to see if true. But they weren't doing drugs, so the story could not have read "rave busted in ice cream parlour".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In kolkata the police will come, smoke a few cigs with the guys and go away   (actually happened to me, twice, once three gold flakes and other time one classic got me out of troubles)


----------



## KDroid (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ Why should smoking get someone in trouble unless you're doing it in No-Smoking Zone?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

KDroid said:


> ^^ Why should smoking get someone in trouble unless you're doing it in No-Smoking Zone?


The cops have to get cigs, don't they? And we tend to avoid trouble, a cig is 5/- only


----------



## mastervk (Feb 1, 2013)

KDroid said:


> ^^ Why should smoking get someone in trouble unless you're doing it in No-Smoking Zone?


i don't think the immoral activity was smoking..maybe people suspected some kind of sex racket is going on ..maybe some rival parlor owner wanted to trouble competitor..maybe something "immoral" was actually going on and parlor owner bribed the police..we all can speculate ...



KDroid said:


> ^^ Why should smoking get someone in trouble unless you're doing it in No-Smoking Zone?


i think smoking in public itself is banned ..isn't it ?so it will get you in trouble...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah many years ago smoking in public was banned...but no one gives a ****...not even the police...in fact i have seen them smoke in public places... 
Smoking in private is very well legal...


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah many years ago smoking in public was banned...but no one gives a ****...not even the police...in fact i have seen them smoke in public places...
> Smoking in private is very well legal...



Indeed Smoking in Public Places are banned, though no onee gives a sh!t about it.

The near by panwala to my house generally don't sell cigarettes, who want to smoke infront of his shop. In return he gives explanation about Police Partolling & blah blah...


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2013)

Wait till Feb-14.
A biggest surprise on its way!!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Wait till Feb-14.
> A biggest surprise on its way!!



The moral police will have their hands full that day


----------



## smashingdude (Feb 1, 2013)

Ice Cream and drugs? 
Oh yes, Vice City!


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

samshingdude said:


> Ice Cream and drugs?
> Oh yes, Vice City!


Hahahaha


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

:0
another raid Mangalore: Police avert Bajrang Dal attack on music cafe at Valencia
this time police raided to avoid those DAL'S attack..good or bad? I think good, or those people would have bashed those people in the cafe


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn't these people have anything better to do? Who am I kidding, of course they don't, uneducated bunch


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2013)

Bane said:
			
		

> Now it's not the time to fear, that comes LATER!!


A perfect qu0te on this situation and its upcomin!!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 3, 2013)

'Bajrang Dal'  <-- can't they find some better names fr them?

Result of lack of formal & moral education, period.



samshingdude said:


> Ice Cream and drugs?
> Oh yes, Vice City!



Too much gaming. 



Gearbox said:


> Wait till Feb-14.
> A biggest surprise on its way!!



The member of 'Bajrang Dal' must be comprised of some dumb a** village idiots.

Seriously, I would advise them to watch p0rns so that they can learn something about reality.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2013)

oh god so many misconceptions in this thread



d6bmg said:


> Seriously, I would advise them to watch p0rns so that they can learn something about reality.



no. it's a sad way to "learn something about reality"... it is all fantasy



> It is learnt that the youngsters were later taken for medical *checkup*



medical checkup is not the same as a test... it's just a checkup - to ensure they are healthy, that is all 

smoking in public has been banned before as well, from public transport. the ban you guys are talking about is literally public places, places where a number of non smokers are expected to be. restaurants without smoking zones, offices, bus stops and parks are banned. roads and outside paan shops are fair game.


----------



## kneo (Feb 5, 2013)

None of you guys seems to have read Tehelka's expose of this unit. Google it (or Bing it if you want 

Basically this unit organize 'chaos' around a particular city/event for money for publicity e.g. an artist wants to gain some news coverage, he'd approach these guys, pay some money and they will organize violent protests in the gallery where the paintings are featured. This would give some publicity to the artist and he becomes a 'known' name in the art circle. Tehelka did this exact expose with video/audio clippings and caught their main man on camera. It's article also had a history of how this unit came into being and why does it still exist.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

kneo said:


> None of you guys seems to have read Tehelka's expose of this unit. Google it (or Bing it if you want
> 
> Basically this unit organize 'chaos' around a particular city/event for money for publicity e.g. an artist wants to gain some news coverage, he'd approach these guys, pay some money and they will organize violent protests in the gallery where the paintings are featured. This would give some publicity to the artist and he becomes a 'known' name in the art circle. Tehelka did this exact expose with video/audio clippings and caught their main man on camera. It's article also had a history of how this unit came into being and why does it still exist.


You have a link?


----------



## Nipun (Feb 5, 2013)

kneo said:


> None of you guys seems to have read Tehelka's expose of this unit. Google it (or Bing it if you want
> 
> Basically this unit organize 'chaos' around a particular city/event for money for publicity e.g. an artist wants to gain some news coverage, he'd approach these guys, pay some money and they will organize violent protests in the gallery where the paintings are featured. This would give some publicity to the artist and he becomes a 'known' name in the art circle. Tehelka did this exact expose with video/audio clippings and caught their main man on camera. It's article also had a history of how this unit came into being and why does it still exist.



So in this case, was ice-cream parlor publicized or the youngsters?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Nipun said:


> So in this case, was ice-cream parlor publicized or the youngsters?


Maybe a Demo to a prospective customer?


----------



## kneo (Feb 5, 2013)

Tehelka expose


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

kneo said:


> Tehelka expose



Epic


----------



## d3p (Feb 5, 2013)

kneo said:


> Tehelka expose



Nice Share, covers some untold stories.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

kneo said:


> Tehelka expose


Pathetic


----------



## KDroid (Feb 5, 2013)

They're just a Bunch of extremists. Nothing More. Nothing Less.

Seriously guys, you're believing Tehelka? I can trust anything but Tehelka.

Need videos to believe.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

Today these people burnt greeting cards....they say VD is not Indian culture but they are wearing jeans 
Mangalore: BD members oppose Valentine's Day, burn greeting cards


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Today these people burnt greeting cards....they say VD is not Indian culture but they are wearing jeans
> Mangalore: BD members oppose Valentine's Day, burn greeting cards



Well you gotta buy the card, to burn them.
Profit for the company.


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Mangalore: BD members oppose Valentine's Day, burn greeting cards


Youths against Youths!
Interesting!!

I wonder why NO OLD ONES were there???


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Today these people burnt greeting cards....they say VD is not Indian culture but they are wearing jeans
> Mangalore: BD members oppose Valentine's Day, burn greeting cards


These are these guys:
*i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/619/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Feb 14, 2013)

eggman said:


> Well you gotta buy the card, to burn them.
> Profit for the company.



Not if you are Bajrang Dal


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2013)

Exactly you think they bought the card?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

surprised none of the major media channels or papers picked up this story....

with regards to the tehelka expose...also surprised that the valentine's day in mumbai went smoothly this year...when was the last time that happened...


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 15, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> surprised none of the major media channels or papers picked up this story....



I'm glad. They're bunch of attention seekers, and all of this are to grab attention. Zero f'ks given by the rest, faster they'll go into their blasted cave.


----------

